# Article in Daily Mail - pregnant in 6 months of your money back



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2332798/Pregnant-months-money-New-programme-claims-make-ANY-women-pregnant-24-weeks.html

Interesting article


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I wonder what they mean by 'women of childbearing age'.

...and lol @ a couple of the comments under the article. Insightful as ever.


----------



## sunshine90 (May 16, 2013)

omgg at the comments underneath the article!! shouldnt find ways to concieve children because you only have them for beneifits!.....some people are so small minded grrr 

sorry rant over haha but is this for real!? like a true study? coz if so why arent the hospitals putting us through this before resorting to IVF? :/


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I think a lot of it makes sense and it echoes what other experts have said, especially about nutrition and lifestyle when there is no physical reason for IF (eg blocked tubes).  I too wonder why this kind of approach isn't tried before going down the invasive, expensive IVF route.  Evven if it doesn't result in a natural pregnancy, it may still help your chances of success with assisted conception (and,obviously, therefore give us the best chance of success with our benefit claims      ).

Ellie


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

So many endless theories, im tired reading them all. After 3x failed attemps where on earth do you go next. And to the comments on the paper page


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I'm actually a firm believer in the nutrition side of things and am convinced that that is why I'm pregnant now after completely giving up on treatment - BUT I had a personalised programme drawn up for me based on all my results.


----------

